# Best way to handle pax destination change



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Very first trip last night. Picked up 2 pax and they already input destination. I confirmed it was correct. Before I even made it out the parking lot they changed their mind on where they wanted to go. Great way to start first trip. I had no idea what to do. I said I would need to terminate the trip and they could send a new request. She was pissed because it charged her $5. She was pissed and I didn't know what to do. She said she'd just give me a few bucks but when I got them there they just got out of the car and left. How do I keep from getting screwed like this? I read you can change the destination yourself or have the passenger change it. Neither of us could see any obvious way to change it. Anyways I read if the driver changes it you can get in trouble and if pax changes it the new directions aren't sent to you, so what's the best choice? I guess I could have just put in the destination on my phones gps and let the app run until I dropper them off but I didn't know if I'd get in trouble for not going to that destination the pax entered.


----------



## NativeAZuberX (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm a new driver so I am not 100% sure, but I think them entering an address is just for your convenience... Not necessarily something that has to be done or you will get into trouble.

I picked up groups last night and each person needed to be taken to different houses. They would change the destination address each time I dropped someone off.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Thing is I had no idea how to tell her how to change the destination in her phone


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

You can drive wherever they want you to and end the trip.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

They should be able to enter a new destination and it updates on your phone. All they have to do is type in the name of the business and it kinda works like google maps and finds the nearest one at which point they can select it.

You can also change the destination. Just click on where it says "rider destination entered" and it should bring you to a screen where you can choose to enter a new destination on the riders behalf.

If you don't have this option in the app just leave the trip running and go to your own phones GPS. The Uber app will continue to run in the background. Once you get them to their destination just pull the app back up and slide to end the trip.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Neither the driver nor the pax has any obligation to go to the original destination if the pax changes their mind.

As for changing the destination in the app: Tell the pax to do it or have them give you step-by-step directions. If you do it yourself then you invite a careless-driving claim.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> have them give you step-by-step


Also a good idea. I often tell pax if they know of a better way than GPS to feel free and direct me. Some just get in my car with no destination entered and direct me.

It's also a good idea to ask, friendly of course, the name of the place they are going (if not a private residence). That way you can keep an eye out for a sign.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

It's good to get a standalone GPS, even as a back up only. You can use it in instances like this one. Plus it doesn't compete with your other apps or drain your phone battery.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

All great suggestions, thank you. Does anyone know what the steps are for the passenger to change their destination after the trip begins? I told her to change it but she had no idea how to and I was unaware of how she was to do it in her phone.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> All great suggestions, thank you. Does anyone know what the steps are for the passenger to change their destination after the trip begins? I told her to change it but she had no idea how to and I was unaware of how she was to do it in her phone.


I'm not sure how it works in the rider app but you could download it yourself and give it a test...be on the other side for once. Lol.

If you want it to be a free ride just use one of your friends codes that already used Uber and have them pick you up from wherever you go.

Pro-tip: if you download the rider app pass out your own code to new riders to Uber. That way they get up to $20 toward for there first trip and may actually tip for providing it...key word is *may*.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Changing gears here. I see where drivers talk about rating customers. Many have said instant 1 star reduction if no tip. How do you find out about the tip so soon? In order for me to get back online I need to rate them first.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> Changing gears here. I see where drivers talk about rating customers. Many have said instant 1 star reduction if no tip. How do you find out about the tip so soon? In order for me to get back online I need to rate them first.


Simple, don't rate them until after they leave your car.

Never stop the trip until you have stopped your car and the pax has exited.

Do NOT rate 1 star because of no tip. Customers are NOT educated on the fact that tips aren't included in the charge they pay. Uber leads them to believe otherwise.

I rate 5 stars for good conversation, pleasant passangers, and of course for tips.

If they are quiet, don't exchange basic pleasantries when entering "hi how are you today", or have just taken the final puff of their cigerrette as they are entering, I rate lower.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

I get that. I don't rate them until they are out of the car. What I don't get is how would anyone know in such an expedited manner wether or not they are being tipped? Do they mean actually receiving a cash tip from the rider I assume or is there a way to tip the driver through the app, because if they are being tipped through the app, how are they finding out fast enough before moving onto the next pickup. I believe my app will not let me go back online until after I have rated the passenger. Are drivers waiting around to see if they get a tip before they rate the customer and therefore go back online? 

A side note, I am furious with the way drivers are rated. To my knowledge, the way I have seen a driver is rate is through an email from uber that includes their receipt. In the bottom corner this is a random assortment of unshaded stars, 4 on top and 1 on bottom to be precise, with no indication of what ranking order they are in. It simply looks like by clicking it, you will be taken to a page to rate the driver. Quite the contrary. When I went to rate my driver i clicked down on the starts expecting it to take me to a link to rate the driver. It went off whichever tiny star I hit with my sausage finger on the phone screen and prompted me to a screen saying 2/5 stars, sorry for your poor ride. Drivers are receiving poor reviews based on a terribly flawed rating system. I had a great experience and wanted to give them a good review but the system is shit. Yet, rating a rider, which seems much less important considering their rating has nothing to do with mainting their job, is extremely simple and straightforward. When the trip ends the driver is prompted to a screen with 5 stars all in a row which its quite obvious to know which is 1 star and which is 5. Why is it so simple to rate the rider yet the rating the driver who did a good job is getting shit on because the rating system is so terrible flawed? Very, very frustrating.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry for all the grammatical errors, I'm ranting off my iPhone.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Regarding tips: Ubers policy tells drivers and passengers that tipping is not necessary. Further, Uber goes so far as to tell drivers to refuse tips unless a pax insists. Pax are led to believe tipping is included in the fare. There is NO option for the pax to tip in the app once the ride ends.

Drivers are required to rate every pax, but pax are not required to rate drivers. In many cases a pax will pull up the app to request a ride as much as a week later or more and then rate their last driver...which means they could be rating a driver so long after the ride that they may have forgotten whether the driver was really good or not, especially if they were wasted during the ride.


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

I think your biggest problem is that you don't know what you are doing.
The rider is absolute right that she was pissed when she changed her destination and you wanted to have her making a new request.
It doesn't matter if she put a destination in or not you will get paid per mile wherever you take her.
If you don't know the way ask the rider ,if they don't know change the destination and if you don't know how to do that easy task then you shouldn't even drive.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

ulf said:


> It doesn't matter if she put a destination in or not you will get paid per mile wherever you take her.


Good point. A destination does not need to be entered. Uber tracks how far you go and how much time you spend on a trip regardless so you get paid based on that whether a destination is entered or not.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ulf said:


> I think your biggest problem is that you don't know what you are doing.


Can you blame him for not knowing what he's doing? Uber doesn't exactly provide guidance.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

D Town said:


> Can you blame him for not knowing what he's doing? Uber doesn't exactly provide guidance.


Not at all. But not knowing what he was doing was still his biggest problem.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> it so simple to rate the rider yet the rating the driver who did a good job . . .


Even on surveys (employer's review in my case) people do not give the highest rating b/c they believe giving the highest rating is saying the person is perfect. 

When a driver's rating hits 4.7, they can be deactivated I read on this forum.

JM2¢W


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I use my phone to run the app. Starts, stops, etc. That's it. I've got a Garmin GPS on my dashboard. Even if it's some place I know where I'm going I put the location in and follow the directions. It talks out loud and tells me where to go, the pax sees and hears it too. They saw me enter the destination. They see me following the GPS route on the big screen. I do that because it confirms with the pax that I know the destination when I double check with them as I enter it. It lets them see that they're not being taken for a ride. Also, it allows me to change destinations and not be reliant on the app for navigation. No need to worry about changing destinations in the app, it's just there to rate time/travel to figure out the charge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Even on surveys (employer's review in my case) people do not give the highest rating b/c they believe giving the highest rating is saying the person is perfect. JM2¢W


Many people rate the Uber ride in the way that they would rate a restaurant or hotel: five stars for scrape, bow and kowtow; four stars for pretty good and three for acceptable.

Where Uber drops the ball on this one is that it fails to edge-uh-mah-kayte itz kustimmurs that it considers four stars unacceptable. Uber can eddikait itz kustimmurs, it has proved that on the no tipping business. It dun' did a reel good jobba' edge-uh-mah-kaytinn 'em on _that_ one.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

To those of you that have been helpful, thank you for your assistance. To those of you that enjoy being a smart ass, thank you for nothing. As many know there is very little assistance in this process. I have read on this forum that if you drive the Pax to a new destination without changing it in the phone that you can get written up for not following the input destination. That's the reason I ask. No need for your worthless smart ass comments about me not being smart enough to drive. I happen to be waiting to start medical school so I'm not looking to verify my level of intelligence, thank you for your concern. Yesterday was my very first trip and I wanted to operate by the book, however there isn't much direction given through Uber at all. I was simply looking for assistance to learn where I can change the destination through the app.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> if you drive the Pax to a new destination without changing it in the phone that you can get written up


The most important thing to remember is you have no boss. You are the boss. You can accept or cancel a ride as you see fit. Uber merely grants you access to their platform in order to give rides. Uber can deactivate your account for various reasons if you breach the agreement you signed when becoming a driver. That said be smart about it and you'll be fine.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

How do you cancel a ride?

I was told there are consequences to canceling such as having your account suspended for two days.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> How do you cancel a ride?
> 
> I was told there are consequences to canceling such as having your account suspended for two days.


After you accept a ride request there is a button in the top right that says "info". Touch that button and it brings up the pax name, the uber phone number (this is *not* the pax personal number) and towards the bottom it says "cancel ride". If you click this it gives a few options. Select the one that applies. If you're canceling simply because you don't want to take the ride for whatever reason you would select "don't charge rider". If you're canceling because the rider kept you waiting too long (you should never wait more than about 10 minutes after calling or texting the pax at least once) then you can select "charge rider".

There isn't a penalty from Uber unless you're just canceling left and right. The acceptance rating is what Uber looks at the most. Acceptance is based off of how many rides your accept when the request actually shows up, as in when it's beeping at you.

Something I had to learn: in order to text the pax save the Uber default number in your contacts. Then if you wanna text the pax to let them know you've arrived or where you are waiting just exit the app (don't close it completely) and text them. I've saved the number in my contacts as "Uber passenger". This number is the only way the pax can communicate with you and vise versa. The pax, nor you, see personal info on each other.

I highly recommend you search YouTube for "Uber training video". It's about 16 minutes long and answers some of the questions you've asked here. Not all but some. I also advise searching the forum extensively as all the questions you asked and all the information given in this thread has been given many times.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you. Greatly appreciate it. 

Next thing I'm worried about is my rating. I only did 3 trips last night, which was my first night, so 3 trips ever. I checked my reviews to see what I got. Last night it was 4.67 and I was freaking out because I heard you can get dropped for being under 4.7. Now I check today and it says 4.33. This makes no sense. As I said I've only given 3 trips total and it was 4.67. That means two 5 star reviews and one 4 star review. 14/3=4.67. Now it's 4.33. Now that means one 5 star review and two four star reviews. 13/3=4.33. How on earth could that have changed?


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> Thank you. Greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Next thing I'm worried about is my rating. I only did 3 trips last night, which was my first night, so 3 trips ever. I checked my reviews to see what I got. Last night it was 4.67 and I was freaking out because I heard you can get dropped for being under 4.7. Now I check today and it says 4.33. This makes no sense. As I said I've only given 3 trips total and it was 4.67. That means two 5 star reviews and one 4 star review. 14/3=4.67. Now it's 4.33. Now that means one 5 star review and two four star reviews. 13/3=4.33. How on earth could that have changed?


Rating doesn't matter much apparently.

If you want to keep a good rating though make sure of a few things:

1) don't over do it with your pax. No water, gum, or extras.
2) inside of the car is clean. Nothing in the cup holders, on the floor boards, or in the trunk that bangs around.
3) treat pax with a consistent attitude. I always state the name of the pax as they are about to enter my car. I'll say "Ashley?" and then they confirm. I then ask "How are you today/this afternoon/this evening" (switch it up a little). Finally I say "Let's see where you are going".

I consider myself a "part timer" but I've racked up over 220 rides and have a 4.86 rating.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Rating doesn't matter much?
Is it not true that you will be put on suspension/probation period for having a rating under 4.7?


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> Rating doesn't matter much?
> Is it not true that you will be put on suspension/probation period for having a rating under 4.7?


Lots of drivers fall under 4.7 and never received any warning or otherwise.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Just shut up and drive where your told. The passenger is paying for pick-up and drop off. It's that simple.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Just shut up and drive where your told. The passenger is paying for pick-up and drop off. It's that simple.


Your advice is truly profound. I can only dream of being as great of a person as you one day. Please, continue to offer your invaluable advice.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I am not trying to be nasty. I have been driving for 7 months and I have found that the passengers ultimate goal is to be picked up and dropped off, as expeditiously as possible, weather they input there final destination in the app or verbally tell you once they are picked up. This way your ratings will stay higher. Once again my earlier comment was not meant to be offensive, but constructive, it was my poor delivery.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

No need to make this more complicated than it is...just go from A to B as directed. Some of you should have driven before the destination or in app navigation were introduced, lol!


----------



## ulf (Jun 13, 2015)

Mr.Medical soon to be student,take the 15 minutes and watch the video your question will be answered and maybe with a change of your attitude your passenger will rate you better.
You want to be self employed with your own business ,that is what driving for Uber is,then learn how YOUR business functioned BEFORE you start it. 
If you ever make it to become a doctor you are planing on treating patients before you know how?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> Your advice is truly profound. I can only dream of being as great of a person as you one day. Please, continue to offer your invaluable advice.


Don't worry about your rating. Also, you need to grow thicker skin than you currently have to do this gig.

Seriously, don't stress. Don't worry about being "written up" about something except for actual tickets by police.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

This is a forum, people come here for advice. I won't apologize for calling out people that decide to be a smart ass instead of being helpful. I greatly appreciate most of these comments, they have been of great use. I watched a video over 3 weeks ago, evidently I missed tons of valuable information, well one point at least. My rides went very well, the customers enjoyed great conversation with me, told me about their evening, complimented how much they liked my car, etc. Just searching for a few points of clarification, not looking for worthless smart ass remarks. I find it hard to believe that everyone on here operated flawlessly on their first day. New things take adjustment and the assistance of those with experience, if I'm at fault for looking to others for help, well, I don't know what to tell you. 

I worry about rating because many individuals on this forum talk about the likelihood of being dropped as a driver for falling under the "leaked" 4.7 threshold. I believe more than anything a poor rating is a source of the poor rating system. I have started a topic about that on its own. For those of you who don't know, when the passenger rates the driver, they receive the opportunity to do so within their emailed receipt. It includes a random grouping of stars that looks like a link that will take you to a page to rate the driver. Instead it goes off whichever tiny star you happen to touch and there is no way to change it unless the passenger googles "I gave my driver the wrong rating Uber". Then you can submit a correction, I highly doubt a rider will invest the time to do so.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

ulf, you evidently operate without error. I have a question for you. You said, "take the 15 minutes and watch the video your question will be answered and maybe with a change of your attitude your passenger will rate you better." Which questions that I have will be answered? This thread is titled, "Best way to handle pax destination change." I reviewed the Uber Driver Training Video for a second time, feeling embarrassed that I evidently missed the clear methodology for changing the destination while en route, however. Much to my surprise, that video addresses nothing of the sort, just as I expected; the reason I reached out on this forum. Since you seem to have been provided with a video from Uber addressing this issue, would you be so kind as to provide a link to this video since you evidently have seen this?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> I find it hard to believe that everyone on here operated flawlessly on their first day. New things take adjustment


Keep in mind that of your post that I left. Even Uber understands that it might take you a bit to get used to all of this. They give you something on the order of a thirty or fifty ride grace period (I forget the exact number, but it is somewhere between those two figures).

Pay heed to what some o thers here have posted: keep the car clean and free from odors; treat the passengers with courtesy and respect; unless you know a better way, or the customer prefers antoher way, follow the Uber Suggested Route on your GPS; if the customer failed to enter a destination, and can not or will not direct you, ask him in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner to enter a destination so that you might use the GPS to show you the most efficient route to deliver him quickly to his destination; comply with a customer's reasonable/lawful request.

......and another word of advice, do apply some Thick-It to the Ol' skin. Some of your passengers, especially the drunks, will treat you much worse and be full of much more offensive, smart-[posteriored] and obnoxious verbiage than anyone here (with one or two exceptions and the trolls, mind you. No forum is without its trolls.).


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

fuzzymanuggs First, good luck with Uber. I would suggest that perhaps you need a thicker skin when posting/reading message on this forum.



Renaldow said:


> I use my phone to run the app. Starts, stops, etc. That's it. I've got a Garmin GPS on my dashboard. Even if it's some place I know where I'm going I put the location in and follow the directions. It talks out loud and tells me where to go, the pax sees and hears it too. They saw me enter the destination. They see me following the GPS route on the big screen. I do that because it confirms with the pax that I know the destination when I double check with them as I enter it. It lets them see that they're not being taken for a ride. Also, it allows me to change destinations and not be reliant on the app for navigation. No need to worry about changing destinations in the app, it's just there to rate time/travel to figure out the charge.


I see two downsides with your modus operandi.
1. While you seem to put great value in having the directions spoken out loud for anyone in the car to hear, I would argue that this is annoying for most passengers. IMHO, it is far better to get a headset and listen to the directions yourself, rather than to subject the passengers to listening as well.

2. I hope for your sake that you able to enter addresses into the Garmin faster than I was when I was using that method. The one thing that Uber has actually greatly improved is the integration between its app and third party map programs such as GMaps or Waze. At least on the Android, it is pretty seamless and quick to touch the "navigate" button and have the trip loaded and ready to navigate. It also makes things smoother in busy pickup areas where you really need to get a move on.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

OK.

You accept a ride, pax gets in car, destination says "ballpark 1499 hit road". 

Pax says oops, need to go to dinner first, can I change destination?

You: yes! You can change it or I CAN!!

To change it, go back to the partner home screen, tap "ballpark" and enter the new destination...then click the arrow for waze/Google nav.

Your welcome.


----------



## fuzzymanuggs (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally a simple answer to evidently a stupid question. Thank you so much. I had no idea it was that simple.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

This gig just takes some trial and error.

Uber On


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I see two downsides with your modus operandi.
> 1. While you seem to put great value in having the directions spoken out loud for anyone in the car to hear, I would argue that this is annoying for most passengers. IMHO, it is far better to get a headset and listen to the directions yourself, rather than to subject the passengers to listening as well.
> 
> 2. I hope for your sake that you able to enter addresses into the Garmin faster than I was when I was using that method. The one thing that Uber has actually greatly improved is the integration between its app and third party map programs such as GMaps or Waze. At least on the Android, it is pretty seamless and quick to touch the "navigate" button and have the trip loaded and ready to navigate. It also makes things smoother in busy pickup areas where you really need to get a move on.


It's not loud, and I can enter an address in around 4 seconds. It's not difficult. Do whatever works for you. This apparently doesn't, but it does work for me.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Uber is nothing more than on demand - as directed metered transportation. So go whenever they tell you to for the most part. It's a little different in limousine service where it's a prepaid pre-destination. I call our dispatch for verification and new confirmation since the charge is going to be different than the pre selected trip....still not difficult though, lol!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Pax can overwrite there entered destination in the rider app the same way they first entered the destination.

Drivers can change the destination in the app, in the overview screen tap the address bar twice and it highlights the address to be overwritten, highly recommended when Pax change their mind or have an alternative final destination to avoid payment adjustments


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

D Town said:


> Can you blame him for not knowing what he's doing? Uber doesn't exactly provide guidance.


Changing the destination in the app isn't covered in the training...
But Uber has ALWAYS provided video training for drivers.
We can't complain that riders don't know what they're doing
when drivers don't bother to watch the training videos either.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Changing the destination in the app isn't covered in the training...
> But Uber has ALWAYS provided video training for drivers.
> We can't complain that riders don't know what they're doing
> when drivers don't bother to watch the training videos either.


And WHERE did you find those? I didn't get a link to it and it certainly isn't in the FAQ's. People are supposed to divine that they need to search youtube for the training? Perhaps I've overlooked it. Do provide a link to where UBER has these videos posted on an UBER hosted site.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> In the bottom corner this is a random assortment of unshaded stars, 4 on top and 1 on bottom to be precise, with no indication of what ranking order they are in. It simply looks like by clicking it, you will be taken to a page to rate the driver. Quite the contrary. When I went to rate my driver i clicked down on the starts expecting it to take me to a link to rate the driver.* It went off whichever tiny star I hit with my sausage finger on the phone screen *and prompted me to a screen saying 2/5 stars, sorry for your poor ride. Drivers are receiving poor reviews based on a terribly flawed rating system.


Just pinch out on the stars and make them as big as you want.You won't hit the wrong one.

Dan


----------



## Cathi (Jul 11, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> Changing gears here. I see where drivers talk about rating customers. Many have said instant 1 star reduction if no tip. How do you find out about the tip so soon? In order for me to get back online I need to rate them first.


Because the tip has to be in handed to you in cash.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

fuzzymanuggs said:


> It went off whichever tiny star I hit with my sausage finger on the phone screen and prompted me to a screen saying 2/5 stars, sorry for your poor ride.


You should immediately go to your User App (and I mean right now!) and do the following:

Click on steering wheel/profile icon in upper left corner
Click on Trip History
Find the trip you rated the driver poorly on and click on it
Click on Need Help?
Select "I had an issue with my driver"
Select "I gave my driver the wrong rating"
Fill in the box with the right rating
Click Submit
Your driver will appreciate it!


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

ulf said:


> I think your biggest problem is that you don't know what you are doing.
> The rider is absolute right that she was pissed when she changed her destination and you wanted to have her making a new request.
> It doesn't matter if she put a destination in or not you will get paid per mile wherever you take her.
> If you don't know the way ask the rider ,if they don't know change the destination and if you don't know how to do that easy task then you shouldn't even drive.


You are right on the money. This is just another example of Uber's essentially non-existent training.


----------

